# Found this



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeader noWrap width="24%"></TD><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeader><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeaderText width="95%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl0_lblMessage>Message</TD><TD align=right></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm231598></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3415\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3415\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3415\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3415\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3415\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3415\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Bamasnapper</DIV><NOSCRIPT>Bamasnapper</NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 8:28:36 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl1:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Ruby Red Lip










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 8:25:41 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblPostCount>Posts: 10, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 58 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center>*<SPAN style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">NOAA Charges <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State u2:st="on"><st1lace u2:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State></st1lace></st1:State> Dive Charter Businesses for Fishing Without Federal Permits<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = U1 /><U1></U1>* <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN-BOTTOM: 12pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 12pt"><U1></U1>
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">NOAA has charged two dive business owners in <st1:City u2:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Pensacola</st1:City></st1:City>, <st1:State u2:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Fla.</st1:State></st1:State>, with illegally operating spearfishing charters without the appropriate permits in federal waters off the <st1:State u2:st="on"><st1lace u2:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1lace></st1:State></st1lace></st1:State> panhandle.<U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U1></U1> <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">
NOAA and the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission launched an investigation in summer 2007 after NOAA special agents in <st1:City u2:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Niceville</st1:City></st1:City>, <st1:State u2:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on">Fla.</st1:State></st1:State>, received several complaints about illegal spearfishing charters running out to the USS Oriskany artificial reef and other popular dive spots off <st1lace u2:st="on"><st1:State u2:st="on"><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Florida</st1:State></st1lace></st1lace></st1:State>?s northern Gulf coast.<U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Undercover officers chartered trips on the vessel _<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: italic">Daisy D._, owned and operated by Jeffery Michael Folds of Southern Offshore Adventures, and the _<SPAN style="FONT-STYLE: italic">Y-Knot_, owned and operated by David John Mucci of Blue Water Adventures. Folds was charged with three counts ? operating without a federal charter permit, prohibited use of a powerhead (a device with an explosive charge) to take reef fish, and making a false statement to law enforcement officials. <U1></U1>
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">The proposed fine against Folds is $19,000. Mucci was charged with one count of operating without a federal charter permit and the proposed fine against him is $12,500.<U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Both men have 30 days from the date they received their notices of violations to request a hearing before an administrative law judge. Mucci received his notice on Nov. 7 and Folds on Nov.19.<U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">?It is important that spearfishing charter operators understand they need the same permits as any other fishing charter operating in federal waters,? said Allan Coker, NOAA special agent in Niceville. <U1></U1>
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Anyone with information involving illegal spearfishing charters should contact NOAA?s Fisheries Service Office of Law Enforcement national hotline at 1-800-853-1964. <U1></U1>
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><U1></U1> 
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">NOAA understands and predicts changes in the Earth's environment, from the depths of the ocean to the surface of the sun, and conserves and manages our coastal and marine resources. Visit http://www.noaa.gov. <o></o></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic231598-39-1.aspx#bottom


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

The investigators visited every dive charter boat and every dive shop in the area. I got a call from the Coast Guard last year saying that they got a complaint from a diveoperation in Destin that we (local shops and boats) were breakin' all sorts of laws over here.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I am particularly troubled by the last paragraph in the message...

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">"NOAA understands and predicts changes in the Earth's environment, from the depths of the ocean to the surface of the sun, and conserves and manages our coastal and marine resources. Visit http://www.noaa.gov. "

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">No wonder theywon't listen to us! Theyalready UNDERSTAND and can PREDICT everything from the depths of the ocean to the surface of the sun..I'm glad somebody knows what's going on.


----------

